# northern light -- tonight



## abc (Mar 17, 2015)

Allow me to interrupt the regular program for a weather anomaly...

For those of you in the norther locations, there's a possibility of seeing the northern light TONIGHT! 

That is, provided you have clear sky.

http://www.nbcnews.com/science/spac...arth-could-pull-northern-lights-south-n325181


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 18, 2015)

To date I've never seen the northern lights. Hopefully some day it will happen. Hopefully some got a chance last night.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 18, 2015)

Level 4 geomagnetic storm! Northern lights + a ton of wind + power outages in various places.

I'd expect a lesser aurora tonight as well as the magnetosphere is still being pounded by photons and gamma radiation from that coronal mass ejection and subsequent Earth facing sun spotting.


----------

